# Satellite Dish for camper trailer.



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm going off grid for a bit and was wondering if any of you have suggestions for a good brand or model for a satellite dish. Looking to mount to my traiiler to get internet and TV out in the sticks.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Your definition of "off grid" is a lot different than mine. LOL

Maybe visit the RV show in SLC this weekend rather than the Expo. I'm sure there will be some vendors at it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

TV is easy, Internet is something else... you need a transmitter for upstream info. Lots of options out there though. I looked into it once, but decided against it in the end.

Our trailer we have a small media player with a 750gb laptop hard drive, and about 300 movies and maybe another 400 of our favorite tv shows. Its been sufficient for our needs when cooling off in the trailer at high noon at the dunes, or waiting out a torrential down pour.

-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dish w/ a walley. About $300 +/-. If you already have a Dish system at home its $7 a month and when your not using it you call Dish and stop the service. We were at the RV show yesterday and they run $300 to 350.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My next door neighbor just bought a new travel trailer. He works from "home" doing contract graphics. He said he can work anywhere that has internet, so their plan is to spend the majority of the year moving around, camping / working in various places. 

Sounds like a fun way to work.


-DallanC


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

DallanC said:


> My next door neighbor just bought a new travel trailer. He works from "home" doing contract graphics. He said he can work anywhere that has internet, so their plan is to spend the majority of the year moving around, camping / working in various places.
> 
> Sounds like a fun way to work.
> 
> -DallanC


Pretty much my plan as well.


----------

